# Automatisation/raccourci depuis une scène



## ThibaultH (7 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour, je souhaiterai créer une automatisation à partir d’une scène.
Je m’explique, j’ai une scène Bonne nuit qui ferme mes volets et éteint les lumières.
Je souhaite que lorsque cette scène est joué, et que le détecteur du couloir détecte un mouvement, j’allume certaines lumières et un certains niveau d’éclairement.
La structure de l’automatisation/raccourci serait de la sorte :
SI scène Bonne nuit enclenché
    SI détecteur couloir détecte un mouvement
         ALORS allume lumière à 5%.

J’espère être clair …
Savez-vous s’il est possible de faire ça ?
De créer une automatisation/raccourci à partir d’une scène ?
Merci de votre aide


----------



## Tiberius (8 Novembre 2021)

Je ne suis pas sûr qu'on puisse connaître le statut d'une scène. 
En revanche, tu peux tester le statut des accessoires de ta scène. Par exemple, si ta scène active un interrupteur, tu peux tester son statut dans un raccourci. Dans ton cas, tu dois pouvoir tester que le volet est fermé.


----------



## fif (10 Novembre 2021)

On peut supposer que la scène sera lancée la nuit.
Donc si tu testes tel que:
il fait nuit
il y a un mouvement
alors
allume


----------

